# XML Libary



## OnDemand (11. Okt 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand eine XML Libary empfehlen, die einfach zu handhaben ist? Hatte bisher noch nie was mit XML zu tun, muss nun aber einige Dateien aus Datenbankdaten erstellen.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp/Link zu allgemeinen Infos, die man über XML kennen sollte.


----------



## StarSheriff (11. Okt 2016)

Kuck dir mal JAXB an, damit ist das Arbeiten mit XML Strukturen in Java möglich:

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-xml-jaxb.htm


----------

